# Quantity of Items in Inventory Not Adding Up



## HHoney (Dec 7, 2017)

Has this happened to you?


Bud wanted two Olive Flounder. I went to give it to him. I had 13 cotton before, plus what Bud had to give me should have added up to 18. I look in my inventory - cotton - qty - 14.

This has happened with candy canes - I haven’t received at least 30 candy canes now because it won’t add up.

This type of issue has happened dozens of times no matter where I am.

Is this happening to anyone else?

I’ve contacted support - multiple tickets - no response - I feel like I’m sitting on silence.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't been watching but i tested it once now and nothing seems wrong


----------



## HHoney (Dec 7, 2017)

dabbler said:


> I haven't been watching but i tested it once now and nothing seems wrong



Yeah it?s not every time - it?s a little bit here, then working again. I?ve even sent in support tickets telling them I think it?s working again - I thought it was working - then this morning it?s not counting correctly.

When it comes to cotton every one counts!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

I better start watching that!  I noticed that my loan payoff had an issue.  I put 15K on my 30K RV loan last night before bed, and this morning my on hand bells was higher than it should be and I was thinking how did that happen...go to put money on my loan and it shows I still owe the entire amount even though the night before it showed I only owed 15K.


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 7, 2017)

jenikinz said:


> I better start watching that!  I noticed that my loan payoff had an issue.  I put 15K on my 30K RV loan last night before bed, and this morning my on hand bells was higher than it should be and I was thinking how did that happen...go to put money on my loan and it shows I still owe the entire amount even though the night before it showed I only owed 15K.



Yeah, stuff like this seems like an issue of the game not saving properly when you close the app. I personally haven't been paying attention much so I can't say for sure or that I've had experience.
Did y'all close the game immediately after doing these actions? Otherwise if not then I'm honestly not sure what the problem could be other than a bug.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 8, 2017)

Cryptade said:


> Yeah, stuff like this seems like an issue of the game not saving properly when you close the app. I personally haven't been paying attention much so I can't say for sure or that I've had experience.
> Did y'all close the game immediately after doing these actions? Otherwise if not then I'm honestly not sure what the problem could be other than a bug.



I think I did just close it afterwards.  I will have to make sure I go to a different area before closing it out from now on just in case.


----------

